# OpenOffice emerge 500 mb?

## daveo

Kan iemand mij misschien het volgende uitleggen?

Ik heb een laptop perntium 4 1.8 Ghz 256Mb geheugen. Gisteren heb ik OpenOffice ge emergeed en over het downloaden deed hij niet lang, maar wel het compilen van OpenOffice, hierover deed hij maar liefst 7 uur! Weet iemand of dit normaal is?

Ik heb netjes een custom kernel gemaakt, met daarin ondersteuning voor een pentium 4 proccesor.

D.

----------

## H-Pi

yep, op mijn 1.2 duurde het nog wel een stukje langer  :Smile:  tis gewoon een groot pakket om te compilen, je kan natuurlijk ook openoffice-bin pakken

edit: maar ik zie dat je het antwoord ook al van slartibartfasz hebt gehad  :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

_maar_ 7uur? Ik had de indruk dat het op mijn Athlon XP2000+ met 512Mb RAM toch wel langer duurde.... Ligt dat aan mij of zijn er nog beïnvloedende factoren waarmee ik geen rekening heb gehouden?

----------

## iKiddo

Ik heb hem nooit af kunnen maken. Met mijn Athlon Classic 550 drukte ik pas na 12 uur ctrl-c in (dat is dus 8uur terwijl ik sliep en nog 4uur wachten 's ochtends). Ik draai nu vrolijk abiword.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> Ik draai nu vrolijk abiword.

 

Ik ook tegenwoordig, sinds ik mijn pc opnieuw geïnstalleerd heb, zonder OpenOffice... OpenOffice is gewoon te traag om bruikbaar te zijn.

----------

## frenknl

openoffice was hier ook erg traag (wel een binary versie)

er af gemikt, nooit nodig gehad  :Smile: 

----------

## guni

wanneer gaan ze openoffice SNEL maken?????

ik gebruik abiword en gnumeric werkt ok...

zeker op mijn laptop (450 , 160MB ram  :Razz: ) , want daar duurt het compile van oo wel eeeeeuwig ....

grtz guni

BTW: iemand een idee hoe je openoffice in het nederlands krijgt tis me nooit gelukt.... ok niet met LANGUAGE=31

----------

## water

 *guni wrote:*   

> BTW: iemand een idee hoe je openoffice in het nederlands krijgt tis me nooit gelukt.... ok niet met LANGUAGE=31

 

Die is als binair bestand wel ergens downloadbaar. 

Maakt het overigens uit als je OO onder Gnome draait, ipv KDE? Op mijn P3-550 is onder KDE OO iig niet vooruit te branden.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *water wrote:*   

> Maakt het overigens uit als je OO onder Gnome draait, ipv KDE? Op mijn P3-550 is onder KDE OO iig niet vooruit te branden.

 

Nope OOo is onder elke WM even traag...  :Sad: 

----------

## JeroenV

Abiword / oowriter ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mag ik op LyX wijzen   :Idea: 

LyX is echt een nieuwe manier van tekstverwerken, er is een leer/config-curve, maar daarna ben je stukken produktiever   :Exclamation: 

Succes

----------

## AlterEgo

De RC's van OpenOffice 1.1 zijn echt erg veel sneller dan de 1.0 versies.

En ze lopen ook beter met een 2.6 kernel (scheduler bugje gefixt?).

Maar het blijft een bitch om te compilen. 7 uur @ Athlon2000-512 MB cas2 DDR en meer dan 2.5 Gig aan tempspace nodig.

----------

## theBlackDragon

I just tested OOo 1.1_rc2 a bit and it's indeed a lot faster than the 1.0 series, it's also way faster than the 1.1 alpha releases, who were even slower than 1.0 on my pc.

If they keep up this good work I just might start using OOo...  :Smile: 

----------

## iKiddo

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> I just tested OOo 1.1_rc2 a bit and it's indeed a lot faster than the 1.0 series, it's also way faster than the 1.1 alpha releases, who were even slower than 1.0 on my pc.
> 
> If they keep up this good work I just might start using OOo... 

 

:topic:

Het mag in het nederlands, schobbejas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cybermans

tsss watjes... Maar 7 uur

Op mijn laptopje (450 k6-2) duurt het maar liefst 40 uur. Ja je kan de bin versie nemen maar zelf vind ik dat wel errug nep.

----------

## Azaghal

Op mijn 1.2ghz viel t op zich nog wel mee...terwijl ik X had draaien (fluxbox) 't duurde maar 'n nachtje of  twee.

----------

## guid0

ello,

mocht je openoffice willen gebruiken terwijl je een seticlient

of rc5 ding hebt staan stampen dan is openoffice enorm traag.

op zich zou dit niet moeten maar het is een bij openoffice.org

bekend "probleem".

/g

----------

## vdebaere

Compilen duurt hier ondertussen al meer dan 14 uur. Celeron 466 (tja...) met 256 Ram. Net iets te laat gemerkt dat er ook zoiets bestaat als openoffice-bin in portage  :Sad: 

Anyway, ik hoop maar dat die 1.1 een beetje vooruitgaat, want met de vorige versies viel dat toch dik tegen...

----------

## guid0

1.1 is wat rendersnelheid betreft op mn p4 machines behoorlijk wat sneller. Last van seti en aanverwanten lijkt het ook niet meer te hebben Echter de stabilteit is niet echt een verbetering. Maar wellicht komt dat omdat ik de -bin moest nemen daar mijn glibc niet voldoet   :Sad: 

En in de notes van de ebuild staat ook vrolijk:

```
# Notes:

#

#   This will take a HELL of a long time to compile, be warned.

#   According to openoffice.org, it takes approximately 12 hours on a

#   P3/600 with 256mb ram.  And thats where building is its only task.

#

#   It takes about 6 hours on my P4 1.8 with 512mb memory, and the

#   build only needs about 2.1GB of disk space - Azarah.

#

#   You will also need a bucketload of diskspace ... in the order of

#   4-5 gb free to store all the compiled files and installation

#   directories.

#

```

Dus veel plezier ermee   :Wink: 

----------

## Boris27

Openoffice compile duurde 4,5 uur op mn Barton 2500+, die ik speciaal voor die aangelegenheid heb overgeclockt naar 3200+ (200x11 @ 1.8V).

OO compile duurt langer dan XFree, KDEBase en MozillaFirebird samen...

----------

